

Rails Has Turned Me Into a Cannibalizing Idiot - perspective
http://wekeroad.com/2012/01/03/rails-has-turned-me-into-a-cannibalizing-idiot

======
rlm
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3418601>

